# woodflame Wood/Electric Portable Grill



## Shawn White (Aug 13, 2005)

I saw a neat little portable grill in the store the other day, Delecto model by woodflame. It uses wood for fuel and electricity for a draft fan. It can use 110, 12v or batteries.

woodflame.com

I really like the idea of using wood instead of disposable propane bottles and you can use hardwood instead of relying on their recycled wood cubes for fuel. It says it can hit over 1000F @ ~60,000 BTU. <Thinking of Susan and her seared tuna here>.


Edit: It says it can hit over 1000F @ ~60,000 BTU in 2 minutes and the bottom is cool enough the unit can be placed on a plastic table cloth.

One 2" cube of wood is supposed to be sufficient for 8 burgers or 4 steaks. I wonder how easy it is to snuff when you are done?


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 14, 2005)

that's cool Susan ... I recall you mentioning it before but I hadn't seen it ...

bet it's way cheaper than the woodflame gizmo ... what do they go for?

the woodflame is $280 CDN


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Shawn, I can't seem to find a price on that unit. Have you seen the prices?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Where did you see that?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Susan Z said:
			
		

> [quote="Shawn White":3qs3im3n]that's cool Susan ... I recall you mentioning it before but I hadn't seen it ...
> 
> bet it's way cheaper than the woodflame gizmo ... what do they go for?
> 
> the woodflame is $280 CDN



Up in Shawn's post![/quote:3qs3im3n]

Duhhh....stupid me!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey Shawn, are you buying one?


----------



## Shawn White (Aug 14, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Hey Shawn, are you buying one?


not likely Nick ... I can't justify it ... I'd use it once or twice a year and I could buy another WSM for that price ... but clearance sales have a way of motivating me

Thanks for posting that review Susan, good to know. I had the same problem with my little portable propane I had years ago. It would not go low enough so because of flare ups I could only really cook 1 or 2 burgers at a time. Let's see .. it cost $20, this thing is 10X that much.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Fire it up and grill a couple of burgers on it!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Susan, we've seen and heard about all of your cooking devises. How many of them have you not used yet????


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 14, 2005)

Can't use the simpson ones! They are collectors!


----------

